
Show HN: Communication Board in React - shayc
https://github.com/shayc/cboard
======
shayc
Cboard is an open-source project that helps people with speech impairment
(Autism) to communicate via text-to-speech in the browser! The reason I’m
showing HN is because we’re looking for more contributors to help us make this
a reality. UNICEF recently asked for similar projects, and apperantly low
income countries can’t afford commercially available solutions, either because
of price or language barrier, our app is already supporting 33 languages. Even
if you can’t contribute please upvote for visibility, thanks!

------
shayc
A short presentation about the project made by Martin a fellow dev who joined
the team: [https://youtu.be/2BnPQpjsZzM](https://youtu.be/2BnPQpjsZzM)

